# The Crew And The Ring Leader



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

Was finally able to get a halfway decent shot of all 5 together. I got them a new tank the other day so they are all over the place. . a 75g....I also got a nice shot of the gang leader. its a noticeable size larger than the rest.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks for the upload man
fish are looking GREAT
so is the tank


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice looking tank and fish! they should be happy in there for a while.

I am hoping to upgrade my tank this fall (don't let the Mrs. know...) trying to work it all out on the DL so she will just come home one day to a huge tank in the livingroom...AHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice setup and upgrade!...







...Reds are looking great!...


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice tank, try a black background and turn on the lights! You'll like it!


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Agree... black background or or one like I have that is black background with sticks and such would look sweet.


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool setup man. It's really hard to take a pic all of them together. Whenever my cam is close they just hide behind the driftwood except for the alpha.


----------

